# SVS vs EP500 vs Paradigm PW-2200



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm currently working at upgrading my current system:

Room Size: 20L x 14W x 8H
Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2200 (6 x 100w)
Center: Mission 77c 
Mains: Bose 701 (soon to be my surrounds)
Rear: Bose 301 (Soon to be my rear centers) 

I'm going to be upgrading the Mains to either Paradigm Monitor 11's or Axiom M60/80. I'm looking for a sub to go with this new setup. I'm up in the air with everything right now. I tested out a Paradigm PW-2200 and thought it was pretty impressive. I'm dying to try a SVS sub, but the distributor isn't close to me at all. It'll cost me $140 for shipping, so I was wondering what would it take to out due a PW-2200? I'm getting it for around the same price as the PB12-NSD. The most I'd be able to go to is the PB12-Plus, but then that throws me into the Axiom EP500 range! The worst is the price for shipping! I dont' want to buy a sub and ship it back, buy the next one and ship it back until I find something that I like. I want to find something that'll out-do the EP500 and the PW-2200, but won't empty my pockets either? Can SVS deliver that to me? As well, I live in Canada and that limits the amount of testing that I can do.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> I'm currently working at upgrading my current system:
> 
> Room Size: 20L x 14W x 8H
> Receiver: Yamaha RX-V2200 (6 x 100w)
> ...


Hi Alex:

With respect to max output, the PB12-NSD and the PW-2200 are fairly well matched down to about 35 Hz. Below ~35 Hz the PB12-NSD starts to pull away and has considerably higher clean output capability in the 16-27 Hz region primarily due to its larger cabinet and much deeper tuning point.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you know what sub would be better/comparable to the Axiom EP500? I'm going to be ordering an EP500 and also ordering a sub from SVS just to compare them to each other. I'd like to know what sub is on the same level or will beat the EP500 in the same price range? I'd rather have a SVS sub, but I'm going to compare the two and see which one is better.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

alexadams77 said:


> Do you know what sub would be better/comparable to the Axiom EP500? I'm going to be ordering an EP500 and also ordering a sub from SVS just to compare them to each other. I'd like to know what sub is on the same level or will beat the EP500 in the same price range? I'd rather have a SVS sub, but I'm going to compare the two and see which one is better.


We're confident the PB12-NSD will compete very favorably against the EP-500. I encourage you to do a heads-up comparison with music and movies at the same room location and calibration level. 

If you need any other information, please contact me in Sales as we try to retain a support function at HT Shack as opposed to sales/marketing.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I ended up getting the PC13-Ultra and love the sub to death. I love the base so much, that I want another one!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might as well go ahead and get one because it won't be long that I'm gonna have two in my room, which is very similar in size to yours and I'll be doing this number to you.... 

:neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener: :neener:


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I know that I mentioned this in another thread, but with Christmas around the corner, I hope to see a very large box under the tree for Daddy this year!!!!


----------

